# Dracula vampira



## ehanes7612 (May 8, 2012)

*Dracula vampira "Zorba" AM/AOS*

got this from Andy's last week, in bud...just opened


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2012)

wicked! 

i hope it does well for you.

i tried to grow it once indoors/under lights with my Paphs. 

umm yeah that didn't work.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 8, 2012)

crossing fingers...giving it only DW water and it grows in greenhouse under shaded conditions


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2012)

These are COOL!

Since I've switched away from high K fert, my pleuros (including a new Dracula bella) are doing pretty good.

Rather than using straight distilled or RO water I'm using a 10% well/RO water.

And fert only 40-50ppm N of K lite fert once a week.

I think "salt sensitivity" is acute for pleuros, but keep in mind that K is a the most bioreactive salt in our fert mix, and that it should always be burried by Ca. 

In the past when using regular MSU (even at 1/4 to 1/8 strenght) in RO water, calcium is less than K and I'd see plenty of what appeared to be phosphorus deficiencies in my pleuros. There is no shortage of P in MSU so WTF&%*^*&. Ultimately killing all the Dracs.

Bone meal addition would produce temporary relief, but in retrospect I was adding Ca as well as P and probably rebalancing the excess K in the MSU.

After all this rambling, my main point is using salt free water won't make the difference if you fert with a high K low Ca feed.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 8, 2012)

Rick said:


> These are COOL!
> 
> Since I've switched away from high K fert, my pleuros (including a new Dracula bella) are doing pretty good.
> 
> ...



i fertilize with fish fert and only a very tiny amount of seaweed extract ...but even with the pleuros and draculas i dont fertilize as often as the paphs and others


----------



## Gcroz (May 8, 2012)

Nice color on that Drac. I have Drac. lotax, Drac. tubeana, and Drac. vlad-tepes and they are fun. I've always wanted a vampira, but I've not liked the colors

I love the colors of your vampira!!!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 8, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> Nice color on that Drac. I have Drac. lotax, Drac. tubeana, and Drac. vlad-tepes and they are fun. I've always wanted a vampira, but I've not liked the colors
> 
> I love the colors of your vampira!!!!!



it has an am/aos..feel very fortunate to have gotten this


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> i fertilize with fish fert and only a very tiny amount of seaweed extract ...but even with the pleuros and draculas i dont fertilize as often as the paphs and others



Sounds good to me


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> it has an am/aos..feel very fortunate to have gotten this



i agree, very very good flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2012)

Amazing flower!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful color!


----------



## paphioboy (May 12, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous...!!!!!

The name is a bit overlapping...hehe


----------



## Berthold (Aug 2, 2015)

My plant


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2015)

It looks wonderful Berthold.:drool:

Have you been growing it for long?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 2, 2015)

Very well grown!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2015)

A beauty -- very distinct markings.


----------



## abax (Aug 2, 2015)

Spooooooooky!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 6, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------

